# Low Carb BBQ sauce



## markyque (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi all...the better half and I are back on a low carb diet.  I've searched low carb sauces but they are kinda old.  Anything new in terms of low carb bbq sauce?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 3, 2013)

Marky

 not sure of sauce. but remember lots of herbs make great flavor.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 3, 2013)

What Style? Kansas City, No. Carolina, Memphis? If you have an idea of what you are looking for, PM me and I will work with you to develop a Custom Sauce...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 3, 2013)

Unfortunately, we can't post external links anymore and I'm not going to post copyrighted material here illegally, so it's become very difficult to be real helpful.
Try a Google search..


~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 4, 2013)

Our own Chef Jimmy J has offered to provide great, personalized help at no cost to members and custom design recipes for the OP, and as well there are many other Chef members too - no external links are necessary; we help our own!  Just have to ask!  Do you know anything that can help personally?  Just add your best!


----------



## markyque (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks Guys...PM sent.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you, MarkyQue!  Chef Jimmy J will post what he came up with for you when he works out the final tweaks of his custom sauce or sauces so we all can benefit, and add to his long, long line of GREAT recipes he has!  His Au Jus is to die for, btw!  Thank you SO MUCH for asking to give us the opportunity to help!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 4, 2013)

Welcome Markeyque. Glad to have you and hope this becomes your home for all BBq info.

Have fun and as always . . .


----------



## sqwib (Jun 4, 2013)

Very Sharp Eastern Carolina Sauce

This cuts through the meat more so than just layer a flavor.

1 cup  white vinegar
1 cup  cider vinegar
1 tablespoon  brown sugar (substitute splenda??????)
1 tablespoon  cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon  hot pepper sauce (e.g. Tabasco[emoji]8482[/emoji]), or to taste
1 teaspoon  salt
1 teaspoon  ground black pepper
White Vinegar...1T.= 0.8 grms of carbs. -0 fiber - 2 calories
Cider Vinegar....1T = o.9 grms of carbs - o fiber - 2 calories

the amount of sugar is minimal figuring the servings 2 cups. that's an easy 8 servings.

1 tablespoon ÷ 8 is pretty small considering its a 1/4 cup per serving

just watch the carbs in vinegar

[font=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Alabama White Sauce[/font]

2 cups mayonnaise
1 cup apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoon lemon juice
3 tablespoons black pepper
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cayenne


----------



## markyque (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks SQWIB...how would these sauces be used?  Mopping...dipping?  I'm from the land of ice and snow


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 4, 2013)

Sqwib you are dead on with the "substitute Splenda", or other type of sweetener. If making a tomato based sauce, just use fresh or no sugar added. 

I made your Alabama White Sauce for some grilled chicken leg qtrs and I have to say, that's my go to for chicken...Divine!!!!

Here's the carb counts for various vinegars

Vinegar is often used in cooking to add a tart, acidic flavor to salads and other foods. Here are the carb values for a variety of types of vinegars.

All values here are for 1 tablespoon. The carbs stated are effective carbs.

Apple cider vinegar / ACV: 0.9g
Balsamic vinegar: 2.3g
Coconut vinegar: 1g
Malt vinegar: 0g
Red wine vinegar: 0g
Rice vinegar: 3.0g
Sherry vinegar: 0.9g
White wine vinegar: 1.5g


SQWIB said:


> Very Sharp Eastern Carolina Sauce
> 
> This cuts through the meat more so than just layer a flavor.
> 
> ...


----------



## sqwib (Jun 4, 2013)

MarkyQue said:


> Thanks SQWIB...how would these sauces be used?  Mopping...dipping?  I'm from the land of ice and snow


The carolina penetrates the meat you can use it anyway you want, just don't apply it on the roll if making sammies or it will be a soggie sammie.

The alabama is more of a layering sauce and wont penetrate the meat, so I would not mop with it.

There are some Mustard based sauces you can play with but most have a good amount of sugar.

Chef Jimmy would probably be able to tweak these for you better than I could.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 4, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Sqwib you are dead on with the "substitute Splenda", or other type of sweetener. If making a tomato based sauce, just use fresh or no sugar added.
> 
> I made your Alabama White Sauce for some grilled chicken leg qtrs and I have to say, that's my go to for chicken...Divine!!!!
> 
> ...


  I would like to try tweaking the Alabama for Roast beef sammies by adding a 1/4 cup of horseradish.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 4, 2013)

This is my NC-style recipe:

2 cups good apple cider vinegar (Eden Organic or Bragg's, not the cheap crap!)
2 tablespoons Diamond Crystal kosher salt
1 tsp ground cayenne pepper
2 teaspoons crushed cayenne pepper flakes
2 tablespoons brown sugar

The USDA nutrition database states that cider vinegar has just 2.22 grams of carbs per cup.

Splenda Brown Sugar Blend is not the best choice because it's quite high in carbs, *12 net carbs per tablespoon!*
You can easily make your own brown sugar substitute that's VERY low in carbs, one cup of erythritol (1 net gram carbs), 12 drops of liquid sucralose (0 grams net carbs) and 1 tablespoon molasses (15 net carbs). so *less that 1 net carb per tablespoon.* much less that Splenda Brown Sugar Blend.
Ez-Sweetz is a good brand of liquid sucralose.


Carb count in the above recipe:

Apple Cider Vinegar 4.44 net carbs.
Kosher Salt 0 net carbs
Cayenne pepper 1 net carb
Pepper flake 2 net carbs
Brown sugar from recipe above 2 net carbs.

So, about 9.5 net carbs for the whole 2-1/4 cup recipe.


Have fun!!!

~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's a thick and rich tomato based sauce that I adapted some time back to be less than 1 gram of net carbs per tablespoon.

1/2 cup finely minced smoked bacon (0-0=0) 6
1/2 cup chopped yellow onion (7.47-1.35=6.12) 6
1 clove garlic minced (.99-.1=.89) 1
1 small can tomato paste (6 ounces) (32.15-7.0=25.15) 12
12 ounces of sucralose or stevia sweetened cola (0-0=0) 24 (Waist Watcher brand is sweetened with sucralose)
3 tablespoons brown mustard (2.48-1.54=.94) 3
1 tablespoon Lea & Perrins Worchestershire Sauce (3-0=3) 1
1/4 cup low carb ketchup (Heinz reduced-sugar) 4-0=4) 4
2 tablespoons Tabasco Chipotle sauce (3-0=3) 2 
2 tablespoons brown sugar substitute (from the recipe I posted above) (2-0=2) 2
A pinch of ground cloves. (0-0=0) 0
1 teaspoon liquid smoke (optional) (0-0=0) 0
1/2 tsp. xanthan gum to thicken (optional) (0-0=0) 0

I caramelize the tomato paste some while making this.

Makes about 60 tablespoons, at just ~*0.75 net carbs per tablespoon.*


~Martin


----------



## markyque (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks Martin...I‘ll give those a try also!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 5, 2013)

Martin, those look pretty tasty!

Sqwib, I do add horseradish to my Alabama White Sauce!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 5, 2013)

My Alabama White sauce....it's not totally Carb Free....but feel free to play with the amounts.

1 1/2 Cups of Mayo (use Hellman's Lite)
1/4 cup of white vinegar
1 garlic clove minced
1 Tbs coarse ground pepper
1 Tbs spicy brown mustard
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp salt
2 tsp horseradish (I have put 3 tsps)

Stir until blended.  Cover and chill 2 to 4 hours before serving.  Store in an airtight container for up to a week.

This stuff is fabulous!  It does not have the big bite of the "horsey" either.  Will be one we have for picnics a bunch in our house!

I totally LOOOOVE this stuff on about everything!

Kat


----------



## sqwib (Jun 5, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> My Alabama White sauce....it's not totally Carb Free....but feel free to play with the amounts.
> 
> 1 1/2 Cups of Mayo (use Hellman's Lite)
> 1/4 cup of white vinegar
> ...


Gonna try this one Kat, just placed in my test kitchen.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 5, 2013)

SQWIB.....let me know what your krewe thinks!  We love it on chicken, raw veggies....almost anything you wanna smother it on!

Kat


----------



## sqwib (Jun 5, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> SQWIB.....let me know what your krewe thinks!  We love it on chicken, raw veggies....almost anything you wanna smother it on!
> 
> Kat


Absolutely, I'm thinking it would be great as a broccoli dip.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 5, 2013)

we have done it only on a raw veggie tray...broccoli...caulifower..asparagus...yellow squash...zucinnis...radishes and a bunch of other stuff.

Kat


----------



## markyque (Jun 5, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance, but this white sauce you speak of is a dipping sauce or a sauce one would spread on a sandwich (if one could eat bread) rather than a sauce you put on the protein at the end of a cook?


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 5, 2013)

MarkyQue said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but this white sauce you speak of is a dipping sauce or a sauce one would spread on a sandwich (if one could eat bread) rather than a sauce you put on the protein at the end of a cook?


Ooooo....the white sauce is wonderful on anything.  Usually down here...folks put it on BBQ chickens....but you can use it for dipping....slathering....drowning....anything you want!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2013)

White BBQ Sauce...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Yeah it's good but check the ingredients...Add Celery Salt or Seed and you got all American COLE SLAW DRESSING! So people buy this stuff in a Bottle, not realizing Grandma been making it for Decades and puttin' it on Cabbage?

I will post the Custom Sauce after Mark tries it and we adjust accordingly...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 6, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> White BBQ Sauce...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooo....cant wait! 

Kat


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok here you go. My Low Carb interpretation of a Lexington NC BBQ Sauce. Tested by MarkyQue...JJ

Lexington Bubba Q Juice (Low Carb)

2C Cider Vinegar

1C Ketchup, Heinz Reduced Sugar 

1/2C Stevia in the Raw

1tsp Mustard Powder

1tsp Chili Powder

1tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran, Onion

1tsp Blk Pepper

1tsp Salt

1T Worcestershire Sauce

Cayenne to Taste

2TBS Tomato Paste to thicken (Optional)

1/4C Texas Pete or other (Optional)

Combine all and simmer to combine flavors. Cook 5 minutes if you like thin sauce or add the Tomato paste and simmer to desired thickness, upto 20-30 minutes.

Makes 3 Cups with about 1 Carb per Ounce.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 12, 2013)

Yummm....Sounds Great Chef!

Kat


----------



## countryboy-q (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum looks good!  Lots of testing in my future!


----------



## danowpg (Aug 11, 2017)

My better half follows a low carb diet so we made this sauce for the ribs I cooked on Monday and it is excellent! Would be excellent on chicken too.


----------

